# Rhino Rock



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

This viv is taking its sweet time.

Here she is.......naked. Now that's a nice piece of glass!









Here is some siliconing. I'm sure most of you already know this but PLANNING IS ESSENTIAL!!!!!! In this pic you'll seetwo walls siliconed, but in the next few you'll only see one. LOOOOOOONG story short - lots of scraping.









Once again I forgot the false bottom pics but rest assured it's there. Right now I'm on the GS phase.

















My goal was sort of a tropical Lion King "Pride Rock" but I thought a respectable viv of this size needs at least two pieces of driftwood. Thus "Rhino Rock" was born

let me know what you guys think so far


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hahaha. That first quote on the first pic is hilarious.

I have a comment about the last pic... Looks like the drift*wood* saw a nice looking girl walk by... :lol:


Edit: I guess I should leave a meaningful comment here... About that GS. If you didn't put that on in consecutive thin layers, you might wanna poke some holes in it, in random places to let it "breath" b/c its most likely not dry underneath all of that.

If you put it on in thin layers, then, full steam ahead!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Frogtofall get your mind out of the gutter!!! Haa only kidding. Where was your advice a month ago when I started this project????????!!!!!!!!! I learned the layering technique when I practically wasted $20 of GS that couldn't support itself and went straight to the false bottom. Geeez the lessons you learn on these things.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Rhino rock! haha! This place is funny tonight.
Too bad you had to learn the hard way, But it served as a reminder to me before I start with my first background. 
Well so far it looks good. I'm curious though as to why you scraped off the silicone on the second glass side? I would have just presented the viv as a diamond exhibit rather than a square exhibit. Maybe thats not a good idea though :? .

Can't wait to see it in the end. Looks very tall.

Frogtofall, your always thinking along those lines aren't you. :roll: 
That was funny!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> ...Frogtofall, your always thinking along those lines aren't you. :roll:
> That was funny!


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

The scraping was due to a design change. I felt that the diamond just cluttered things up and the single wall made things more open. If you can't tell I spend alot of time thinking about these things. Just not enough time before I start working on it.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok so I had a name change, it's a long story. Anyway...... a bit of progress. Just waiting on some pitcher plants and she'll be planted by next week. I'm thinking of carving a hole in the middle for another plant but I'll wait until I plant my other plants to get a feel for the viv.
















Here is the coco hut with a couple of rain ponds in front hopefully when matured my azureus will make good use of these.








Some more rain catching holes( obviously not the yellow ones)


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Cool, nice idea.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The landscaping looks excellent. Keep it up!


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

I have to agree with Antone


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Now that's a cool idea. I'm eagerly awaiting pics of it planted.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I found a nice ivy at a Canadian Tire- for those of you who don't know what the hell this Canuck is talking about it's like a Kmart but canadian. THis thing had nice dredlock style vines but it was huge so I chopped her up and planted it in different areas. Hopefully I didn't kill it. Oh well it was only $8. All that's left is some pitcher plants and a few air plants I'm waiting on. Also this isn't the final layout of the vines, I think I'll get some plastic toothpicks to help hold them wherever I choose and cover up the gap in the top left.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

The back design concept as a whole, has some amazing thought put into it.
But as a side shide shot, displays it's greatest significance. Consider that for the future.

If I had one on, my hat's off to you, canuck.

Good one Antone, took me awhile, yes I'm slow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice tank I like how the background is more of a hill not just a wall. What is the tank specifications? (did i miss it?) Lately I have been noticing my darts going straight to the top of my 20 gallon tall and I have some Tincs in there. What most people don't realize is that arboreal for these frogs mean to the top of the jungle...like hundreds of feet high. So even retics would use all the space in there. ( I have no idea where that came from)


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What are you using on the ground?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've done this with just eggcrate as well (pic).

s


FroggerMan909 said:


> Nice tank I like how the background is more of a hill not just a wall.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

what did you use to cover the foam? Looking good


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Ahh, read the next post. I made a mess by double posting


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Kyle: Moss is hard to come by so I thought I'd try baby tears. So far everythings ok, just have to make sure they dry out or it'll mold quickly. Kind of gives it a shagg carpet look, and beleive me I hope it encourages my azureus to.............shagg!!! Hahahahahahahah. seriously. Anyone had any problems with baby tears? I'm still experimenting

Nawth: All I used to cover the foam was brown GE II silicone with coco husk imbedded in the wet silicone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

I've had baby tears in my 29 tank for over a year. However it has slowly and steadily been dying out. It currently only lives in one small spot of my viv, covering the entrance to a cave like old cobweb. It looks good though, but not prolific. Maybe it needs more light than I can give with two 40 watt sunglo flourescents.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Scott said:


> I've done this with just eggcrate as well (pic).
> 
> s
> 
> ...


I was thinking of doing something like that on my next tank....probably a 90gallon cube.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I nearly cried last night (laughing that is), well about 60% funny 40% cute! Fatty aka Fatty Mcgee aka Jabba The Hut was sleeping in the lower horn of the viv. I thought it was hilarious because to my understanding they try to hide at night and here is a fat blue frog cramming herself into a small nook in a dark brown piece of wood. Not only did she stick out like a sore thumb but that thumb was black and blue like a Mo' Fo'! Anyway here is a pic so you guys get the idea of the nook. It's not very deep at all.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

FroggerMan909 said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > I've done this with just eggcrate as well (pic).
> ...


Thanks, I thought the hill idea was good too. I did it because long ago in a post far far away I posted a pic of the bare tank after I just bought it and stated I wanted to put a group of azureus in it. Right away I got warnings and suggestions that the azureus wouldn't use the vert space and that luke's would be better. I thought I would make it a bit easier for them to get to the top if they wanted. It turns out they don't need my help at all. These guys were born to climb. Not only do the climb to the top with ease, they climb vines, and the straight vertical glass and this ain't no short tank!!! Anyway I couldn't be happier with the way it all turned out.

By the way cubes are the way to go! I think for my next tank I'll try to copy Dr. Fry's cool plateau style waterfall on his website. Very cool


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

*slddave* said:


> I nearly cried last night (laughing that is), well about 60% funny 40% cute! Fatty aka Fatty Mcgee aka Jabba The Hut was sleeping in the lower horn of the viv. I thought it was hilarious because to my understanding they try to hide at night and here is a fat blue frog cramming herself into a small nook in a dark brown piece of wood. Not only did she stick out like a sore thumb but that thumb was black and blue like a Mo' Fo'! Anyway here is a pic so you guys get the idea of the nook. It's not very deep at all.


Where is she? I don't see her.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh no no, that's just a pic to explain where she was. That pic is in the construction phase so there were no frogs in the tank at that time. Last night when she was in the little nook I figured she had a long day of getting settled so I didn't want to disturb her with a "mysterious" flash of a camera. If she goes into the same spot tonight I'll definitely get a pic!


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> I've done this with just eggcrate as well (pic).
> 
> Actually an egg crate skeleton would have been more economical. This hill is just straight foam..........lots of $'s worth of foam. I guess I was worried about support for the driftwood, it's not light like grapewood it's actually pretty heavy. I guess that's the price you pay for that "perfect" piece that you want!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

*slddave* said:


> FroggerMan909 said:
> 
> 
> > Scott said:
> ...


exactly how I said people dont realize what arboreal means for these frogs. Thumbnails are literary hundreds of feet up there. 2 feet for an azureus is nothing.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Here she is, very cute but may be a bully, we'll see. This is her prefered perch and where she sleeps.
































These are my two males. The top one says teamwork while the bottom says I got the shaft!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

LOL, great pics! That female looks like she can become a big momma soon.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I hope so. That's why her nickname is fatt Mcgee. BTW anyone remember that old audio skit of Adam Sandlers Fatty McGee- " But I like the stairs, they're FUN! Oh fatty you're the fattest!". 

They are only about six months old so about the time I have to go back to school not only will I learn about chemistry I'm hoping to learn about raising tads.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

THE ROCK IS DONE!!!!!! Here she is fully planted (new pitcher plants) with inhabitants enjoying every inch!! There's at least one frog in every pic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHHHH :shock: !!!! That is soooooooooo cool! It looks fantastic!
Congrats!


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's some updated pics. So far all the pitchers on the pitcher plants have rotted. Luckily I was able to save the actual plants so they are currently working on new pitchers. Also the brom in the bottom left corner has rotted. It took a few weeks but I now have a good misting schedule that won't rot my plants and keep up the humidity. Live and learn. I think I'll plant a thick fern in the spot where the brom was as I believe they like shady, moist spots. I have also planted some other plants around the lower piece of driftwood. I think it adds to the jungle look. As a side note the frogs are doing great and love their home. BTW does anyone have any good tips on taking pictures without getting those dang streaks on the glass? Also any glass cleaning tips are welcome


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd have to say that turned out really well. Congrats. I bet your frogs love it! How well do the rain catchers work?


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Rain catchers...........well first I built them too small to carry tads, second they filled up with dirt from when I originally planted the viv. In theory they would work but mine didn't, at least not on this viv. I'll try them on my next viv because I know where I went wrong.

Anyway got some plants today.

Front view









right side









Left side

















New mystery brom









New Boston fern


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

this looks amazing, really a job well done


----------

